# Water damage



## evlasova

So I had some water leak onto my computer while it was closed and I didn't really realize that immediately, I think it barely had any charge so I don't even know if it would have worked afterwards but I plugged my charger the next day and it lit up for a split second and then the light went off. Now when I plug in my charger for some reason one of the green lights that indicate the charge of my computer turn on but that's it, not the charger itself.
I was told at a repair shop that it would cost $89 to look at it so I opened it up myself and it looks like my motherboard is totally fried. I'm not an expert on computers though so I figured I'd get some feedback here on whether there is any hope in the state that my computer is in. 
























It looks pretty bad I know =|


----------



## cl-scott

Yeah... That thing is toast, sorry. You've got a lot of corrosion around the high voltage areas where the magsafe connector is and the LVDS cable. So odds are that you'd have to replace the display along with the MLB (main logic board). The display alone, when you're dealing with liquid damage, would probably end up being 60-70% of the retail cost of a new unit. The MLB will cost more than a new unit at retail to repair.

Sorry, but it's new laptop time for you. You might be able to salvage the RAM, HDD, and ODD, but that's probably about it.


----------

